# My Manny Comes Home To Daddy



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I know I said I was going to move him here a couple times but that was another thing I did on my vacation. I had the params great for two weeks with no spikes or surprises so time to move Tweaks. He took this move better than the tank to tank in the old house. I got plants coming this week or next. I got a bunch of natural driftwood for soft water effects and decor. I got a Fluval 305 running Peat, pre-filter,zeo-carb and a good old reliable 300 MAG running water polisher pads 24/7. Got a Koralia 4 on a timer as well with 2x T-12 natural sunlight and don't need to worry bout the stress on my Powerhead as I have 5 spares NOW. I FINALLY seen him eat live and it was cool as sh*t. Just shredded a 2 incher Cichlid in one pass. He is more mellow to movement and action in front of his tank now. He still finger chases and hates his reflection more everyday. I think I might have to paint the tank!! Well here be my video!!






Oh yeah he got big


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful, how long have had it? how big was it when you got it? and how big is it now?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bout a year and a half!! The first one is around a month of having him the second vid is around two or three months. I got him at around 4-5 and he is easily 6-7 now


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

He looks very good RNR !!!! 
How's his temper without the powerhead ?

I just sold my reds and i'll be grabbing one from George in New Jersey next Friday. I can't wait !!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Tweaks is a beast... I love the aggresion


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tweaks is looking good rnr and has def grown some


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

He's just as much as a nasty miserable prick without the powerhead. I might put a koralia 2 in the middle and the 4 on the bottom. Just to get a little more active. Ever siince I left him to be babysat he was only on a 2 but going to graduate him up to 1800 GPH flow rate. I know it might be overkill buy keeps him busy and eating regular. He's even eating pellets as soon as they hit the surface. I'm at the rental right now and going to grab his roomate. I have had that same Pleco in with every one of my piranha. The caribe tore a good size chunk of his side to where you could see ribs and he is still kicking. He lived with the manny for the longest time and never a scratch. So he goes back tonight. Yeah he has grown a fair bit and thickened right out. That's what I notice with my fish is that because they have quite a bit of current they get thicker than most at their size. I go back to feeding him shrimp and Talpia and hope I have him until he's huge. I figure he's my only fish for awhile as it's nice cleaning only one tank.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice, I really like the huge jaws that Mannies sport.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn, Vicious little Manny...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Great looking fish


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

great looking manny, very aggressive


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Great Manny, RNR!...Very active and very aggressive!...Healthy looking with Beautiful colors!...Tweaks rocks like a PEARL JAM concert!!!...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx everyone, I will post some more photos when his tank is done!!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice manny RnR. Seems a lot of keepers are jumping on the manny wagon. I know I love mine. Looked like your manny was eyeing those cichlids pretty hard lol. Thought it was going to take a bite.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Da said:


> Great Manny, RNR!...Very active and very aggressive!...Healthy looking with Beautiful colors!...Tweaks rocks like a PEARL JAM concert!!!...


This is, by far, the best compliment someone can have on this site, as Pearl Jam Rocks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ibanez247 said:


> Nice manny RnR. Seems a lot of keepers are jumping on the manny wagon. I know I love mine. Looked like your manny was eyeing those cichlids pretty hard lol. Thought it was going to take a bite.


Does seem that the Manny has spurted in popularity. They are great fish to own and more colorful than a Elong. After six tanks and countless hours maintaining and learning I think I will just stick with this. Grow him out as best as I can and maybe a bigger tank in a year or so.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Always enjoy watching videos of tweaks, hes a great fish. Also i'm loving that humeral spot


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Love those teeth sticking out - great looking Manueli!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RNR,
Whatever happened to your elong?!..do you still have him and how is he doing?!...any recent pics and/or vids of him lately?!..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I co hab them as I had two. Came home one day to both of them floating. Can't explain it really. I checked every possibility and could find nothing wrong or out of place.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I co hab them as I had two. Came home one day to both of them floating. Can't explain it really. I checked every possibility and could find nothing wrong or out of place.


Dont want to derail to far here-
But I am curious..
Did you happen to notice any signs of stress at the time? were their no bite marks or scrapes at time?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought it was because your roommate overdosed Excel or something, or was that another time?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No worries man!
No bites, no signs of stress or otherwise irrational behavior. Params were good, no threat of anything getting into the tank. I left the day before around nine at night and returned about 24 hours later and they were belly up. Hard loss for just the fact is I don't know WTF?



JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I thought it was because your roommate overdosed Excel or something, or was that another time?


Another time. My buddy dumped a full bottle in the tank. That was about three months before they died. I would have to check threads for exact dates.


----------

